# Which Of The Three Would/will You Pick?



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Which phone would/will you get?*​
G Nexus13690.07%Razr21.32%Rezound117.28%


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Poll.

Did this here b/c I'm leaning towards the nexus personally...


----------



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

Nokia n-Gage for me.

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

I was actually leaning more towards the Rezound, but after some more research, I have determine the Nexus device to be the best of the bunch. It simply has a very balanced combination of hardware and software that the other phones will simply nnot see. Also with the openness, expect the lifespan tto be comparable to the original Droid.

Nexus

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

For me it was between the Nexus and the Razr..

Basically the Razr won for me in looks (thinness) and gorilla glass and (for now assumed) battery life. Plus the slight waterproofing and an actual SD card slot.. The release date is also better








Nexus for a better screen (res and other) (slightly uglier body IMO) and near field tech and better processor and ICS...

Probably going with the Nexus if the battery life isn't horrendous!! Which it shouldn't be.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Reason I'm not getting the Rezound,same old thing. Reason I'm not gettin the RAZR, locked tighter than a guys first night in jail. Reason I'm paying full retail for the G-Nex, purer than a new born panda.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Reason I'm not getting the Rezound,same old thing. Reason I'm not gettin the RAZR, locked tighter than a guys first night in jail. Reason I'm paying full retail for the G-Nex, purer than a new born panda.


haha well said.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Unrelated to my choice (I'm leaning heavily towards the Nexus), but related to the poll... There were 35 votes, all for the Nexus, but yet it says it only has 97.22% of the votes. Math failure?


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Nexus is my choice .If there was no Nexus tho I would get the Rezound . As far as Razr goes I would never consider it for several reasons
That Boosted percentage up to 97.92%


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

davidnc said:


> Nexus is my choice .If there was no Nexus tho I would get the Rezound . As far as Razr goes I would never consider it for several reasons
> That Boosted percentage up to 97.92%


What are these reasons? Just curious. I can think of as many reasons not to get the Rezound as the Razr. To begin with, they both have stupid names.

If I can't get a Nexus, I'll stick with my Thunderbolt. It's still a nice phone.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

It's a Nexus!!! On Verizon!!! Reason enough to get this sucker. These forums will light up with development for this phones trust me. Manny great developers work with Verizon /Droid phones, and this will be a CALLING ALL DEVS kind of phone. You'll want to be there. This phone will be awesome. The other phones, especially the Razr, will never see that kind of attention from devs.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> What are these reasons? Just curious. I can think of as many reasons not to get the Rezound as the Razr. To begin with, they both have stupid names.
> 
> If I can't get a Nexus, I'll stick with my Thunderbolt. It's still a nice phone.


Having owned a Razr, I could rattle off about 10 reasons. I won't for the simple fact it would start a flame fest. I'm sure Rezound has it's own issues, but I don't have personal experience with it.


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

Nexus is definitely my first choice and obviously it will win out in the Nexus forum....but I think the Rezound would be my second choice. I still really like my droid incredible and a lot of the same developers are developing for the Rezound. Development of the phone is what is most important to me and I believe the Nexus will have the most development over the next 2 year period.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

I decided to sell my TBolt in preparation of the Nexus ... Sold quicker than I thought so I was going to be phoneless. Thankfully Verizon extended their return policy allowing me to rent a device until the Nexus drops









Having already experienced HTC and sense with the TBolt, I decided to see what Moto has been up to and I grabbed the Razr. My initial impression was pretty good, but then I started getting more in to it and as I set things up I started to notice the color looked off. Whites don't look white, blues kinda have a greenish tint, etc. But with games and streaming video it looks great ... very odd and frustrating.

I sure am glad this is a rental lol! As long as Nexus drops before Jan. 15th (and I don't drop this thing in the crapper) I am good to go.

Sent from my rental Razr


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> What are these reasons? Just curious. I can think of as many reasons not to get the Rezound as the Razr. To begin with, they both have stupid names.
> 
> If I can't get a Nexus, I'll stick with my Thunderbolt. It's still a nice phone.


Well we all know what makes the nexus special,true google phone experince, etc.
So the other choices are the rezound and razr.

I currently own and use both the HTC Incredible and the Moto DX .
I have had them almost since launch day for each of those phones so have experienced both

I wouldnt want the razr because of the non removeable battery as we are use to.
While it will get rooted will still have locked boot just like the bionic and dx.
Thats why the rezound was my second choice ,eventually it will be fully rooted (-s off) 
I agree about the names being stupid haha

Sent from me


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Having owned a Razr, I could rattle off about 10 reasons. I won't for the simple fact it would start a flame fest. I'm sure Rezound has it's own issues, but I don't have personal experience with it.


Not trying to start a flame war. I don't want either of those phones. Not a big enough step up from my Thunderbolt. That's why I said I have reasons for wanting neither.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I went to a VzW store today to pickup a Rezound battery for my TBolt and figured I'd play with the Razr and I must say it feels soooo cheap IMO. No way would I want to use that daily. I felt like I was holding a toy and that's a no go for me personally. Overall it's a cool phone just don't like the feel of it overall.


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

Easily the Nexus. I'm a power user with my phone, and that's prob the only device (as of now) that'll suit my needs.


----------



## jamesjones52 (Nov 24, 2011)

Think ill wait until my upgrade is ACTUALLY due this time lol. I have a fascinate for now and I would love to stick with Samsung but I think when my upgrade is due in August there will be some other must have phone. The razr looks awesome but its about color for me and Samsung has spoiled me. The menu screen on the razr looks like my wifes Droid X, come on moto. I want to buy one but the display is a major turn off for me. Just my two cents though.


----------



## Haze (Nov 26, 2011)

Lol posting it in the Nexus forums... Pretty obvious what people are going to vote for!
Edit: to the guy stating these 2 aren't a big jump from your tbolt... they both trounce the tbolt. But if in your logic the Nexus is alos not a big jump either hardware wise. Only thing it has over RAZR and Rezound atm is ICS.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

My wife may get the RAZR because it seems tough. She's Godzilla when it comes to destroying phones! I'd just hate to see her get this beauty and kill it in a week. I would like us to have the same phone for once in our lives though.


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> My wife may get the RAZR because it seems tough. She's Godzilla when it comes to destroying phones! I'd just hate to see her get this beauty and kill it in a week. I would like us to have the same phone for once in our lives though.


I feel you on this. Tried convincing my wife to get a Nexus with me, but no she wants a D4. I think she believes a Motorola can't be destroyed.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Haze said:


> Lol posting it in the Nexus forums... Pretty obvious what people are going to vote for!
> Edit: to the guy stating these 2 aren't a big jump from your tbolt... they both trounce the tbolt. But if in your logic the Nexus is alos not a big jump either hardware wise. Only thing it has over RAZR and Rezound atm is ICS.


I said it might not be a big enough jump from my thunderbolt. I mean that as in $300 plus a 2yr contract might be a lot for this phone when I haven't run into anything my TB can't do. Eventually the thunderbolt will get ICS (hopefully CM9). What I'm really excited for on the galaxy nexus is the screen. It's supposedly beautiful (haven't seen it for myself). I do want it though, so don't start flaming. I'm not even considering the razr or rezound.


----------



## crackers8199 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm torn. I have been waiting since the original incredible release to get my hands on a Verizon nexus phone (anyone remember all the debate / hoopla about the nexus one being released on vzw prior to the dinc being thrown at us?) ...but after almost two years with my incredible I'm slowly starting to lean towards the rezound. The inc is still such an awesome phone nearly two years later that HTC might have won themselves a return customer...

That being said, no true root yet for the rezound yet is holding me back from jumping on the amazon penny deal...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> I'm torn. I have been waiting since the original incredible release to get my hands on a Verizon nexus phone (anyone remember all the debate / hoopla about the nexus one being released on vzw prior to the dinc being thrown at us?) ...but after almost two years with my incredible I'm slowly starting to lean towards the rezound. The inc is still such an awesome phone nearly two years later that HTC might have won themselves a return customer...
> 
> That being said, no true root yet for the rezound yet is holding me back from jumping on the amazon penny deal...


After having to go through a few Thunderbolts to get a good one, I've decided to give Sammy a try. Then I will have had a Moto, an HTC, and a Samsung device and I'll go from there. My OG Droid was (is, still have it) a tank, but with motorola locking all their bootloaders, I can't go to them.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> After having to go through a few Thunderbolts to get a good one, I've decided to give Sammy a try. Then I will have had a Moto, an HTC, and a Samsung device and I'll go from there. My OG Droid was (is, still have it) a tank, but with motorola locking all their bootloaders, I can't go to them.


Yeah same boat here. I have had Motorola and now on my 2nd HTC phone and anxious to try Samsung. It will be nice to actually get updates when they hot versus waiting god knows how long for a manufacturer to decide to release.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> My wife may get the RAZR because it seems tough. She's Godzilla when it comes to destroying phones! I'd just hate to see her get this beauty and kill it in a week. I would like us to have the same phone for once in our lives though.


Why would you want to have the same phones? It just means you have two different devices to play with.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

EggoEspada said:


> Why would you want to have the same phones? It just means you have two different devices to play with.


The man makes a good point there!


----------



## asdr24 (Aug 18, 2011)

EggoEspada said:


> Why would you want to have the same phones? It just means you have two different devices to play with.


Although having two of the GN will allow you to play with your phone even more. It's hard to Android Beam yourself


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I sold my thunderbolt on ebay for like $150. That's a lot going towards the next phone!

And yeah the GN has some technology the others dont have like NFC which actually did play into my decision and totally unlocked. Also a nicer processor and bigger battery than the Razr (and we can use custom kernels on the GN and not on the Razr [my Razr gets super hot -- like it's OC'd])!! NFC is not just something you can up and get







Plus a way bigger screen with huge resolution (even though I think the Rezound has higher dpi... I'm not interested in the Rezound at all).


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> I sold my thunderbolt on ebay for like $150. That's a lot going towards the next phone!
> 
> And yeah the GN has some technology the others dont have like NFC which actually did play into my decision and totally unlocked. Also a nicer processor and bigger battery than the Razr (and we can use custom kernels on the GN and not on the Razr [my Razr gets super hot -- like it's OC'd])!! NFC is not just something you can up and get
> 
> ...


Yeah IMO the Razr and Rezound both have gimmicks attached to help sell them. The Razr is small but the resolution/screen and battery not being removeable sucks. The Rezound has a nice screen with beats audio (huge scam IMO) and Sense which IMO is too heavy of a skin. Add all that to me not wanting to wait for Motorola or HTC to finally get ICS working right means no thanks give me the Nexus. I heard HTC promise us TBolt owners GB for months and then when they first released it it was garbage with kind of big bugs. No thanks to HTC anymore until they get their act together.

Give me Nexus or give me death!







lol not really


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm on, and locked into sprint, so it's either gonna be the sprint nexus for me or, if they don't get it, the asus padfone since asus said sprint will get that and I kinda need a tablet anyways...

sent from the bowels of the interwebz via Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Give me Nexus or give me death!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At this point, I'll take death as the only option short of the gnexus. You hear that VZW?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> At this point, I'll take death as the only option short of the gnexus. You hear that VZW?


VzW would probably just let you die lol.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> VzW would probably just let you die lol.


Probably. One less person on unlimited data.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Probably. One less person on unlimited data.


lol true


----------

